# Minnesota summertime edibles 2020



## jg010682

Just thought i would get this going since the morels are pretty much done for the year. Post all your other mushrooms and anything else edible here.


----------



## jg010682

A buddie of mine just sent me this from out by St Joseph. Apparently the chickens are starting around there.


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Well its time we move here, chickens and wood ears are coming strong, oysters should be fruiting as well. With this heat boletes and chants should have an early season. Oh and dont forget the berries. This years resolution find a lions mane.


----------



## MayMotherload

I can't wait for chanterelles, boletes, and hedgehogs. I've got a great bolete area that produces many different varieties.


----------



## Chanterelle nut

what kind of forest? coniferous? hard woods? mixed?


----------



## MayMotherload

Hardwood dominated mainly mid to old growth oaks, I tend to find chanterelles within 20 yds of a pond or lake.


----------



## jg010682

Made a 12 pack of pickled asparagus today.


----------



## jg010682

Found 3 chickens today 2 were old and the one is nice and young will cpme back for it in a couple days.


----------



## jg010682

Just picked that chicken from the other day. Had to take some before the bugs destroyed it they were already getting all over it so i saved what i could.


----------



## Old Elm

Chicken’s are hatching, gotta beat the bugs! Good luck to all & enjoy.


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

MayMotherload said:


> I can't wait for chanterelles, boletes, and hedgehogs. I've got a great bolete area that produces many different varieties.


I've only ever found one nice, bug-free, king bolete. Where the heck do you find those nice fat-stemmed ones???


----------



## jg010682

Anyone else ever tried to make chicken strips with your chicken of the woods? I dipped them in egg and rolled them in shore lunch was pretty good. Just wondering if there is a better recipe.


----------



## tundraking

Jg, thanks for startin the summertime page! Man... I’m slackin this year.


----------



## jg010682

No problem i figured the morels were pretty much over with and the other shrooms were starting so might as well get a summertime page going.


----------



## Geohoundmushmelon78

jg010682 said:


> Just thought i would get this going since the morels are pretty much done for the year. Post all your other mushrooms and anything else edible here.


Way to go!!! Man you're a busy person, how do you find the time to start up this site and find all of those awesome shrooms too? Must confirm what I've always thought, mushrooms give you super powers!!! Lol... Keep up the great work & happy hunting funguys & fungals!


----------



## jg010682

Unfortunately no super powers yet. Lol


----------



## Geohoundmushmelon78

jg010682 said:


> Anyone else ever tried to make chicken strips with your chicken of the woods? I dipped them in egg and rolled them in shore lunch was pretty good. Just wondering if there is a better recipe.
> View attachment 35338


I made some a couple years ago with a tempura batter using rice flour and soda water. The trick is to hand shred them and kinda rough them up around the edges so the batter has more surface area to stick to and put them on wood skewers+ fry in 350- 375 oil. If you do the egg wash way lightly dust with flour before and use only the egg whites with a tsp of water mixed and then roll in seasoned flour mix b4 frying. Bon appetit!


----------



## jashroomer

Heading up to Crane Lake MN friday, going to spend a week in that area fishing, will have several portages and always try to keep my eyes out for any MN fungus.


----------



## Chanterelle nut

any chants yet? this heat and humidity is going to make this an amazing season!! does anyone have any pointers on where to find lions mane?


----------



## jg010682

Chantrells wont start until july somewere in that area unless we get some extreme heat and rain then maybe the end of june. Lions main ive never actualy found any and would be interested in knowing what to look for to find it. Any tips on the type of habitat to look for would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tundraking

jashroomer said:


> Heading up to Crane Lake MN friday, going to spend a week in that area fishing, will have several portages and always try to keep my eyes out for any MN fungus.


Have a good trip! You should be able to find black morels. Keep an eye open for burn spots. Good luck and report back!


----------



## Geohoundmushmelon78

jg010682 said:


> Chantrells wont start until july somewere in that area unless we get some extreme heat and rain then maybe the end of june. Lions main ive never actualy found any and would be interested in knowing what to look for to find it. Any tips on the type of habitat to look for would be greatly appreciated.


Lions mane are found typically in late summer and fall on hardwood such as oak,maple, walnut and birch. Or at least that's what google says, never found one in my many years of stalking my local forests but some day I'll scratch it off the list


----------



## Boulder612

Hey y’all! Thanks for unknowingly giving me so much free info on the hunt. Could someone confirm my suspicion on these? I believe they’re oysters - found them on an aspen in a pretty tight single clump.
Thanks!


----------



## jg010682

Those are oysters but they look like the bugs got to them first you can try cutting them up and seeing if they are full of holes or not if they are i would just bring them back to that woods and lay them on some downed aspen and look for some more to eat.


----------



## Geohoundmushmelon78

Boulder612 said:


> Hey y’all! Thanks for unknowingly giving me so much free info on the hunt. Could someone confirm my suspicion on these? I believe they’re oysters - found them on an aspen in a pretty tight single clump.
> Thanks!


Most of the oysters I find are on birches, I'd do a bit of research before eating anything I'm not sure of or stick to more foolproof varieties of mushrooms to be safe.


----------



## Shoreview Spore Dude

Aspen oysters are a thing. They have a faint anise smell to them when immediately broken/cut off a tree. I've rarely found the big pom variation of Lions Mane, but I've found a bunch of the spikier version always in low elevation swampy forest with lots of downed trees. They're a real treat. My goal is to find a Cauliflower Mushroom this year - anyone ever found one?


----------



## tundraking

Boulder612 said:


> Hey y’all! Thanks for unknowingly giving me so much free info on the hunt. Could someone confirm my suspicion on these? I believe they’re oysters - found them on an aspen in a pretty tight single clump.
> Thanks!


Look like oysters to me. Smell them. Oysters smell like licorice/anise. Bugs... bugs love oysters. I just figure they like to eat shrooms too! If they are buggie, but you can see its worth the work, clean em up! If there are holes, but the bugs are gone, then they’ve had their fill and its time for you to enjoy them! 
That’s something that you’ll have to decide. Some people are freaked out by bugs and maggets, some aren’t. Personally, if I can clean them up well, and its worth it, you bet I’ll cook em up! No matter what, everybody needs some protein in their diet.


----------



## Geohoundmushmelon78

tundraking said:


> Look like oysters to me. Smell them. Oysters smell like licorice/anise. Bugs... bugs love oysters. I just figure they like to eat shrooms too! If they are buggie, but you can see its worth the work, clean em up! If there are holes, but the bugs are gone, then they’ve had their fill and its time for you to enjoy them!
> That’s something that you’ll have to decide. Some people are freaked out by bugs and maggets, some aren’t. Personally, if I can clean them up well, and its worth it, you bet I’ll cook em up! No matter what, everybody needs some protein in their diet.


I completely agree about the bugs, maybe you've seen the videos where people are soaking fresh strawberries in salt water and after a couple minutes little white worms emerged, lots of people were turned off because of this but I say that's just a good sign your berries weren't drenched in carcinogenic pesticides. I went shopping the other day and bought half bushel of berries and froze em cuz they don't have much fridge life anyways. Bugs are a good thing just extra protein as long as you cook em fully and don't end up with a 30ft tapeworm you'll be ok.


----------



## Mason

Chanterelle nut said:


> Well its time we move here, chickens and wood ears are coming strong, oysters should be fruiting as well. With this heat boletes and chants should have an early season. Oh and dont forget the berries. This years resolution find a lions mane.


Found some last summer about late july, delicious!!


----------



## Mason

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 35316
> Chicken’s are hatching, gotta beat the bugs! Good luck to all & enjoy.
> View attachment 35314


Wow!!


----------



## Mason

Chanterelle nut said:


> any chants yet? this heat and humidity is going to make this an amazing season!! does anyone have any pointers on where to find lions mane?


Found some on the north facing side of a log, can't remember what kind, but low, on the edge of a sphagnum bog.


----------



## Mason

This is a pic from last year lions mane on the bottom right.


----------



## Mason

Sorry photo says September 11.


----------



## jg010682

Thats actualy a comb tooth coral mushroom that you have there i believe. @Mason


----------



## Mason

jg010682 said:


> Thats actualy a commb tooth coral mushroom that you have there i believe. @Mason


Hmmmm...... . possible. I will be looking for it again!!


----------



## jg010682

I misidentified it the first time i seen it to (just last year). My brother actually found it was extremely tasty.


----------



## rationalcog

Jg’s right that those look to be what’s called a comb tooth / coral tooth. It’s Hericium coralloides. But they’ll be pretty similar in taste and texture to the lions mane species with the longer spines (H. erinaceus and H. americanum). You can collect all three if you want to fill out your checklist, but I’d be equally happy to find any of em!

Not to be confused with the other coral mushrooms (Ramaria spp.) like crown tipped coral.

Is that a big bag of lobsters next to it? I’ve got to find and try some of those this year.


----------



## Mason

rationalcog said:


> Jg’s right that those look to be what’s called a comb tooth / coral tooth. It’s Hericium coralloides. But they’ll be pretty similar in taste and texture to the lions mane species with the longer spines (H. erinaceus and H. americanum). You can collect all three if you want to fill out your checklist, but I’d be equally happy to find any of em!
> 
> Not to be confused with the other coral mushrooms (Ramaria spp.) like crown tipped coral.
> 
> Is that a big bag of lobsters next to it? I’ve got to find and try some of those this year.


Right on. And yeah. I did really well last year on lobsters. Still have a few nags in the freezer s


----------



## jg010682

Whats that mushroom under your hand?


----------



## Geohoundmushmelon78

rationalcog said:


> Jg’s right that those look to be what’s called a comb tooth / coral tooth. It’s Hericium coralloides. But they’ll be pretty similar in taste and texture to the lions mane species with the longer spines (H. erinaceus and H. americanum). You can collect all three if you want to fill out your checklist, but I’d be equally happy to find any of em!
> 
> Not to be confused with the other coral mushrooms (Ramaria spp.) like crown tipped coral.
> 
> Is that a big bag of lobsters next to it? I’ve got to find and try some of those this year.


Keep track of where you'll find large patches of lactarius and russulas early on and you will find them morphed into lobsters later on in the summer. I have a few spots that are crazy abundant to the point of leaving behind hundreds of smaller ones and cherry picking the hand sized ones. Be prepared to compete with the bugs and be handy with a paring knife whittling away unsavory parts and bits of dirt and forest floor.


----------



## Mason

jg010682 said:


> Whats that mushroom under your hand?


Leather back bolete is what i figured it to be. Collected a bunch of them. Dried them and use them for seasoning.


----------



## Trudee

Moments after I found my first chx- too far gone - I saw this oozy thing on a dead pine. One of my apps suggests lion’s mane but that can’t be right, right? It’s as if someone spilled their yogurt on this log. Thoughts?


----------



## Geohoundmushmelon78

Yup definitely Dannon.. Possibly vanilla, stir it up and see if there is any fruit on the bottom.. Lol. Go back and check it in a couple days, you've got me curious as well.


Trudee said:


> Moments after I found my first chx- too far gone - I saw this oozy thing on a dead pine. One of my apps suggests lion’s mane but that can’t be right, right? It’s as if someone spilled their yogurt on this log. Thoughts?


----------



## rationalcog

Trudee said:


> Moments after I found my first chx- too far gone - I saw this oozy thing on a dead pine. One of my apps suggests lion’s mane but that can’t be right, right? It’s as if someone spilled their yogurt on this log. Thoughts?


Bummer on the chicken! Check back later in the year or next year on that log/tree though.

In my experience, the young growth of hericium species seems to develop texture pretty quickly. Photo is of a countertop grow. The other thing is that hericiums typically grow on hardwoods. So I would guess not. 

I just started using the “seek” app with plants lately and I’m surprised how good it seems with plants. Then again, I don’t know a lot of plants, so I can’t argue with it most of the time. I’ve had maybe 50/50 luck with mushrooms I’ve known.


----------



## jg010682

Found a couple nice chicken today!


----------



## Geohoundmushmelon78

jg010682 said:


> Found a couple nice chicken today!
> View attachment 35406


Wow!! Those are some nice mature chicks. Looks delicious! I've had minimal luck so far but have normally found my best ones in early fall. Look up recipes using tempura batter, it's in my opinion the tastiest way to enjoy them.


----------



## Trudee

rationalcog said:


> Bummer on the chicken! Check back later in the year or next year on that log/tree though.
> 
> In my experience, the young growth of hericium species seems to develop texture pretty quickly. Photo is of a countertop grow. The other thing is that hericiums typically grow on hardwoods. So I would guess not.
> 
> I just started using the “seek” app with plants lately and I’m surprised how good it seems with plants. Then again, I don’t know a lot of plants, so I can’t argue with it most of the time. I’ve had maybe 50/50 luck with mushrooms I’ve known.


Thanks for the condolences, but I did harvest my first chx yesterday. After cleaning it up there wasn’t a massive amount left to eat, but now I know what to look for and how it tastes (surprise: chicken). There’s about a pound in my fridge. 

There was oodles of the white growth in the second photo on the fallen portion of the tree that first drew my attention to the stump.


----------



## jg010682

@Geohoundmushmelon78 I usually find most of mine in spring and fall they seem to grow better at those times of year. But you can still find them if your willing to get destroyed by the bugs serching for them in the summer. Lol what exacly is tempura batter?


----------



## Driftless1

Been following this site for a couple months, thought i should contribute. Moved back to the area after being gone a while and its my first year mushroom hunting, done well so far. Found these yesterday and was able to get them down from high on the tree with some fireline and a sinker! They smell so good!


----------



## Inthewild

jg010682 said:


> Anyone else ever tried to make chicken strips with your chicken of the woods? I dipped them in egg and rolled them in shore lunch was pretty good. Just wondering if there is a better recipe.
> View attachment 35338


I'm no expert, but don't try to cover the good taste of COW with BBQ sauce. Use in noodle dishes, really enhances the flavor. Or simply fry like you did and enjoy!


----------



## Geohoundmushmelon78

jg010682 said:


> @Geohoundmushmelon78 I usually find most of mine in spring and fall they seem to grow better at those times of year. But you can still find them if your willing to get destroyed by the bugs serching for them in the summer. Lol what exacly is tempura batter?


Tempura is an Asian style batter using rice flour and carbonated soda water, it fries up very crispy and isn't overly thick. Think of it as a cousin of a beer batter


----------



## Geohoundmushmelon78

I went tubing down the rum river today with my kids and 3/4 of the way home I spotted some prime chicken growing just up on the bank right over the water on a damaged maple. Good thing I had the preparedness to pack a few extra gallon zip bags in my dry pack. Brought home about 4lbs and left another 6-8 behind to spore out. What a great day to be on the water and excellent bonus to add to my cooler!!


----------



## Old Elm

Driftless1 said:


> Been following this site for a couple months, thought i should contribute. Moved back to the area after being gone a while and its my first year mushroom hunting, done well so far. Found these yesterday and was able to get them down from high on the tree with some fireline and a sinker! They smell so good!
> View attachment 35412
> View attachment 35414


Nice haul, THX’z for posting.


----------



## Geohoundmushmelon78

Thanks for the tip on harvesting high growing tree dwellers. I'll be sure to add some fishing line and a 1/2 oz sinker to my foraging tools. Why didn't I think of this before I spent so much on a 20ft extension ladder and being the weirdo hiking through the woods lugging it.


----------



## Old Elm

Very Fresh Chicken, so tasty.


----------



## Bonzer

Driftless1 said:


> Been following this site for a couple months, thought i should contribute. Moved back to the area after being gone a while and its my first year mushroom hunting, done well so far. Found these yesterday and was able to get them down from high on the tree with some fireline and a sinker! They smell so good!
> View attachment 35412
> View attachment 35414


Fire line and sinker. Love that idea too. I’m always leaning questionable logs up or even having my wife climb up my shoulders.


----------



## Geohoundmushmelon78

Old Elm said:


> Very Fresh Chicken, so tasty.
> View attachment 35416
> View attachment 35418
> View attachment 35416
> View attachment 35418


I'm seeing double, thinking I may have eaten too many shrooms! Lol.. Nice find, I ate so many last night my gut has been gurgling most of the day. Might have something to do with how much river water my kids kept splashing into my open beer.


----------



## jg010682

Went to go check on a shroom i found the other day and its still not ready to pick.


----------



## Old Elm

jg010682 said:


> Went to go check on a shroom i found the other day and its still not ready to pick.
> View attachment 35438


Won’t take long now. I like to get em while the edges are still round & chubby. Once they flatten out, to far gone IMO.


----------



## cwlake

Old Elm said:


> Won’t take long now. I like to get em while the edges are still round & chubby. Once they flatten out, to far gone IMO.


I like them best when they are fat and still juicey. Make a wet batter with your fav. fish batter and deep fry them. Yum!


----------



## jg010682

Me and my brother caught 6 trout and got most of a grocery bag full of chicken of the woods mixed bag of sulfurous and cincinnatus!


----------



## Geohoundmushmelon78

jg010682 said:


> View attachment 35470
> Me and my brother caught 6 troit and got most of a grocery bag full of chicken of the woods mixed bag of sulfurous and cincinnatus!
> View attachment 35470


Man oh man!! That is nature's finest bounty. Way to go now I've got drool on my phone Lol.. What a feast for the eyes and the belly. Great post thanks for sharing.


----------



## Geohoundmushmelon78

jg010682 said:


> View attachment 35470
> Me and my brother caught 6 troit and got most of a grocery bag full of chicken of the woods mixed bag of sulfurous and cincinnatus!
> View attachment 35470


----------



## Geohoundmushmelon78

jg010682 said:


> View attachment 35470
> Me and my brother caught 6 troit and got most of a grocery bag full of chicken of the woods mixed bag of sulfurous and cincinnatus!
> View attachment 35470


Maybe use some of that surly in a beer batter on those chicks?


----------



## jg010682

And a picture of dinner cajun shore lunch fried trout and chicken of the woods fried in ramp butter and olive oil.


----------



## Geohoundmushmelon78

jg010682 said:


> And a picture of dinner cajun shore lunch fried trout and chicken of the woods fried in ramp butter and olive oil.
> View attachment 35472


79.95$ at a fancy 5* restaurant---- harvesting and creating this moment for yourselves= Priceless!


----------



## Geohoundmushmelon78

jg010682 said:


> Found a couple nice chicken today!
> View attachment 35406


Just wondering if anyone is finding some shrooms of interest if not delicious edibles, hafta admit I keep my knowledgeable varieties limited and really want to expand my horizons to more boletes and chanterelles.


----------



## jg010682

Boletes are one that i would like to learn enough about to feel comfortable with id. There are way to many of them, i understand most are edible but i just dont know enough about them. Pretty soon the crown tip coral should start growing though those are pretty darn tasty. And chantrells are easily identified after someone shows you how to id them it would be next to impossible to mix them up with something else.


----------



## Driftless1

Super dry here in bluff country, but the wind and low humidity makes for nice days in the woods. Not finding much lately but the corals.


----------



## jg010682

Those are some nice lookin crown tiped corel.


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Chants chants tick tock tick tock soon we will feast!


----------



## Driftless1

Some more oysters popped on my tree overnight with the rain we got, and theres about 25 colonys on it that will be ready in the next few days! Has anyone dehydrated these or know a way to preserve some of these?


----------



## rationalcog

Driftless1 said:


> Some more oysters popped on my tree overnight with the rain we got, and theres about 25 colonys on it that will be ready in the next few days! Has anyone dehydrated these or know a way to preserve some of these?
> View attachment 35514
> View attachment 35516


Very nice! I’ve had good luck dehydrating oysters. I prefer dehydrating in general just so I don’t have to use freezer space, but I know some like to cook as duxelles and freeze. Just make sure you get to them before the flies do. It isn’t worth them growing more if they’re full of holes when you go to cut them up. (Ill still cook moderately buggy shrooms, but I wouldn’t dehydrate at that point). Enjoy!


----------



## WhiteOak

Driftless1 said:


> Some more oysters popped on my tree overnight with the rain we got, and theres about 25 colonys on it that will be ready in the next few days! Has anyone dehydrated these or know a way to preserve some of these?
> View attachment 35514
> View attachment 35516


Nice! Yummy!!! Can’t wait to find some today! Enjoy those


----------



## HappyTrails

Shoreview Spore Dude said:


> My goal is to find a Cauliflower Mushroom this year - anyone ever found one?


Close 2nd?  Enjoyed admiring these white brains all over the woods today too!


----------



## HappyTrails

My first ever Chickens today!
How fast do these grow? Go back in a couple days?

Also found some Shaggy Manes!


----------



## jg010682

If there isnt any flys or beetles you could give it a day or 2 and come back other wise i would pick it before its full of maggots


----------



## HappyTrails

Thanks! It was pristine clean, but so small! I did succumb to taking the largest bottom layer which was smaller than my palm even.

Does the size they grow correlate to their age - in years of coming back I mean?

I was watching time lapse videos of shaggy manes and looks like I've only got a day to get back for more of those too, so we'll go see what's happened.


----------



## HappyTrails

HappyTrails said:


> My first ever Chickens today!
> How fast do these grow? Go back in a couple days?
> 
> Also found some Shaggy Manes!


Glad I went back today - 24 hours later and some of them were past peak!


----------



## Trudee

Went to a new spot today that was lousy with ostrich ferns and gooseberries. Found some fresh chicken there and a lot of crown coral too. I’m having a tough time with these other shrooms though if anyone has thoughts. Milk caps or some type of oyster?


----------



## Trudee

Up near the border this weekend stumbled on some boletes. I didn’t have my guide with me so once they turned colors on me I left them alone.

Red-capped scaber stalk?


----------



## tundraking

Trudee said:


> Up near the border this weekend stumbled on some boletes. I didn’t have my guide with me so once they turned colors on me I left them alone.
> 
> Red-capped scaber stalk?


I've just been getting into boletes the last couple years. Looking in my books I'd have to say you're right on with your assessment. Nice looking shroom!
I would have left it too for that same reason. I know there are staining boletes that are very edible, but I'm not that seasoned with those yet. I probably would have tasted it though and spit it out just to see what it tasted like.


----------



## tundraking

Trudee said:


> View attachment 35592
> View attachment 35594
> View attachment 35596
> View attachment 35598
> View attachment 35600
> View attachment 35602
> View attachment 35604
> View attachment 35606
> Went to a new spot today that was lousy with ostrich ferns and gooseberries. Found some fresh chicken there and a lot of crown coral too. I’m having a tough time with these other shrooms though if anyone has thoughts. Milk caps or some type of oyster?


I can't remember what the one on the left is... I see them all over growing directly out of wood. Next, definitely not oyster, some sort of lactarius is my guess. Either way, the two edible ones are a great find!


----------



## tundraking

This is June madness for me, so not shrooming since morels... Daughter bday, my bday, anniversary, my wife's bday, and I had to get the ole snip snip... Just want to get out and hike! Hoping real soon here though.


----------



## Old Elm

24


----------



## jg010682

@Old Elm whats with the numbers posted on different pages all over the site?


----------



## jg010682

Found another nice chicken this morning! Anyone finding any crown tip coral north of the cities yet i still havent found any yet.


----------



## jg010682

And another fresh one!


----------



## jg010682




----------



## Geohoundmushmelon78

jg010682 said:


> View attachment 35618


Watch him!! He knows about your shroom spot!


----------



## jg010682

Found a bunch of crown tip coral yesterday with my son. Unfortunately we could find him any chicken of the wood but we took what we could get. @tundraking any way you could post your mushroom soup recipe? I think i might have enough to make that and some eggs this morning. Lol


----------



## jg010682

@tundraking nevermind i went back through last summers posts and found it couldnt remember if you had posted it. I made sure to take a screen shot of it this time.


----------



## Geohoundmushmelon78

jg010682 said:


> Found a bunch of crown tip coral yesterday with my son. Unfortunately we could find him any chicken of the wood but we took what we could get. @tundraking any way you could post your mushroom soup recipe? I think i might have enough to make that and some eggs this morning. Lol
> View attachment 35702
> View attachment 35704
> View attachment 35706
> View attachment 35708


I've found tons of this in past years and only eaten it a few times. Found it to be fibrous and not much for flavor. Think I'll harvest a bit this week just to give it another go round. Any cooking suggestions would be appreciated as long as not the obvious sautee methods I've tried. Thanks for sharing this and feeding my motivation. Happy hunting funguys and fungals!


----------



## jg010682

tundraking said:


> No problem May Motherload! Its always nice to see when things are getting started out there and more eyes the better.
> 
> jg, they are pretty darn good! I love the woody taste.
> As for the soup, I go by taste, but should really write it down. Basically, its 3 cups chicken or veggie broth, 1 TBSP fish sauce, 1 TBSP soy sauce, 1 TBSP garlic chili sauce (I use the "Huy Fong" brand found in the ethnic isle at the grocer), a little rice wine vinegar, and a couple diced green onions, bring to a hard simmer for a couple minutes, then drop in your crown tip coral mushrooms, maybe a cup or so. They cook fast obviously so bring it back to a simmer for a minute, then shut off the stove and let the soup sit for 5-10 minutes to let the flavors meld before serving. Other than that, adjust everything based on the amount of mushrooms you have or want to cook. Let me know what you think!


Here is @tundraking recipe im going to try making this and maybe tweek it a little otherwise i think they are really good fried up in an omelet


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

Anyone finding Chanterelles yet? They must be popping soon after all the rain these past few days and all this heat.


----------



## Mason

Trudee said:


> Up near the border this weekend stumbled on some boletes. I didn’t have my guide with me so once they turned colors on me I left them alone.
> 
> Red-capped scaber stalk?


Scaber stalks by my guess. I collect the hem and dehydrate them along with all my boletes. They ate yummy in pasta dishes, pretty slimy if you try and fry fresh. Enjoy!!


----------



## Mason

Looks like folks are doing well! I gotta get back to the woods soon!!!!!


----------



## MayMotherload

Checked my good chanterelle spot today and found none but did get a few flowers off these chickens.


----------



## Shoreview Spore Dude

i_heart_shrooms said:


> Anyone finding Chanterelles yet? They must be popping soon after all the rain these past few days and all this heat.


Still very early but my buddy sent me this chanterelle picture on 6-30. He said there was 20+ chanterelles at the spot this size. His spot is definitely an early spot year-in-year-out, but it's pretty exciting all the same.

Here's also nice white-pored chicken of the woods that I identified for another friend from a pic. He gave me half of it as a thank-you for the ID help and I made these fajitas-of-the-woods.

Time for me to stop all this picture viewing and get out into them woods!


----------



## 23566

I’m not much of a summer forager (except fishing!) but I came across this on a hike. ID help? I didn’t get too close because my walking buddy hates to brake for mushrooms ... but I’d go back!


----------



## rationalcog

I went out yesterday thinking it HAD to be IT. You all know that feeling you get as the days pass following a good string of rain, and especially considering the heat.

Well, I didn’t leave totally disappointed, and grabbed about 15 nice buttons. I suspect this is a small early-season fruiting, as it wasn’t nearly the mother lode I was hoping for. I was also surprised at not finding lots of other random species of mushrooms around either. Like morels, they’ll all come on their own schedule, however perfect the conditions seem to me. Maybe I’ll check back in a week or so.

I also noticed two fairly distinct forms, which you should be able to see in the pics. I found a couple with less meaty stems (but not so small as of _C. minor_) and much more yellow gills. I’ll be interested to watch the varying morphology of my finds and yours as the season progresses.


----------



## jg010682

You have 2 different types of chantrelles there the ones with yellow gills are golden chantrelles and the other i believe is called a ghost chantrelle. Ghost chantrelle are usually bigger and more meaty than the yellows.


----------



## DMMORABITO

Anyone know where in Minnesota, more specifically, the greater TC, one might spot the Lactarius indigo? Blue/Indigo Milk Cap? I REALLY want to find some!!


----------



## rationalcog

DMMORABITO said:


> Anyone know where in Minnesota, more specifically, the greater TC, one might spot the Lactarius indigo? Blue/Indigo Milk Cap? I REALLY want to find some!!


I’m not too helpful on specific locations - the only place I’ve found Lactarius indigo is at my house... But, perhaps I can give some clues on spots and timing. 

-I’ve found them nearest red oaks, but in an area mixed with red pines.

-I found a pic of one dated Aug 31 last year. I couldn’t find pics from previous years to confirm timing though. I haven’t found any lactarius app this year yet, but as I was looking for the indigo I did see other species of lactarius from June in previous years. I’m still pretty sure the indigos I’ve collected have all been later in summer, but that could just be the way this patch fruits.

Hope that helps a little, and good luck! Make sure to post some pics if you find em!


----------



## jg010682

the chantrelles are just starting to pop here in the st cloud area!


----------



## Shoreview Spore Dude

DMMORABITO said:


> Anyone know where in Minnesota, more specifically, the greater TC, one might spot the Lactarius indigo? Blue/Indigo Milk Cap? I REALLY want to find some!!


Like rationalcog, I've found them later in summer. I find them every year while gathering lobster mushrooms, so I feel like they sort of coincide with that season. Again, might jyst be my experience. I find the lactarius chelidonium variety around the same time and usually under white pines. I can't taste any discernable difference between L. Indigo and L. Chelidonium. Both are very mild and probably a lot more interesting _before_ they're cooked.


----------



## Mason

jg010682 said:


> View attachment 35782
> the chantrelles are just starting to pop here in the st cloud area!


Same here in douglas county.


----------



## Bonzer

I find those bright blue buggers late summer and fall as well. Around white pines too. I’ve never found a lot though just here and there.


----------



## Bonzer

Freaking hot hiking lately but bringing the summer shrooms early. Found plenty of nice chanterelles in East metro already. Sure made the wife happy today. Here we go!!


----------



## Bonzer

Here’s some of my early bounty


----------



## Bonzer

Also found some jelly.


----------



## Old Elm




----------



## Old Elm




----------



## Mason

Found a few lobsters today. A few russulas popping. But we need rain here bad. Crossing my fingers for a good shower or my chanterelles will be doomed.


----------



## Boulder612

Some nice chants from SW metro. These are going to be going nuts about Thursday if we get this alleged rain...


----------



## jg010682

Finally getting some decent sized ones.


----------



## jg010682

And the first batch of beer battered chantrelles are done!


----------



## rationalcog

From the metro today, A handful of chants, a few old men, a couple G.purpurinus, and some so-far unidentified boletes. The unidentified obviously not for the table.


----------



## Geohoundmushmelon78

jg010682 said:


> And the first batch of beer battered chantrelles are done!
> View attachment 35876


This has got my mouth watering like a lawn sprinkler! I need a good guide to show me the chanterelle ropes, I tend to stick to the same handful of mushroom species but am definitely looking to expand my knowledge safely.


----------



## Old Elm




----------



## Bonzer

Another good day. I love chanterelle season.


----------



## Chanterelle nut

And I am in the boards!! Anybody knows what the last shroom is? It was about 12" diameter.


----------



## jg010682

Found some more chantrelles and some bouletes of some kind. Anyone have an idea of what they are im not very good with the bouletes yet.


----------



## Shoreview Spore Dude

jg010682 said:


> Found some more chantrelles and some bouletes of some kind. Anyone have an idea of what they are im not very good with the bouletes yet.
> View attachment 36198
> View attachment 36199
> View attachment 36200
> View attachment 36201


Those sure look like king boletes to me. Note the white reticulation on the stem. It shouldn't blue at all when cut or bruised. They look nice and fresh too.


----------



## jg010682

Thats what i thought but im not good at identifying bouletes so i just leave them.


----------



## Chanterelle nut

my personal rules for boletes ar 1. doesnt bruise blue, 2. no red caps or stems, 3. if the previous 2 check good take a bite of the cap if it doesn't taste nastily bitter then is a good one (spit the chunk, never eat raw mushrooms). Boletes are good for drying and use as flavoring or in soups.


----------



## jg010682

@Chantrelle nut thanks for the info maybe i will have to go back and pick some and give them a try. I have just stayed away from them because i wasnt sure how to identify them. But with all the others that i know well i dont really need to add another to the list but i might as well go give them a try.

On another note i gave all the chantrelles i picked this morning to my son and then me and him went and found half a grocery bag full for me. I think ill give part of them away though its just to many for me to eat


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Went to my favorite spot 2 hours north of the twin cities, still early there but they are starting to pop.

@jg010682 there is no such thing as to many chants!!!


----------



## Shoreview Spore Dude

Found a handful of chanterelles in Dakota county yesterday. Lots of ripe black raspberries. Gooseberries starting to ripen too. I don't mind the unripe green gooseberries for a little sour punch; they are especially good when sweet-pickled.


----------



## Mason

I missed this spot last year. Huge chanterelles everywhere, but too late. Didn't make that mistake this year!!!


----------



## jg010682

Went and picked enought chants for some beer batter chants and a few lobsters some beans and a few croppies


----------



## Mason




----------



## sb

Mason - Great Pic of quality Chanterelles!! Inspiring.

Happy hunting everyone!


----------



## Mason

Kings were starting to get wormy. Time to pick!!


----------



## cwlake

Mason said:


> Kings were starting to get wormy. Time to pick!!
> View attachment 36293


What habitat do you find the kings, tree association? I've never found one along the Michiana line. Lots of other boletes, but no kings.


----------



## tundraking

You guys are killin it! I've made it out once this summer, last Friday, and it was bone dry. Good ole Elk River vortex. Storms part like the red sea around us... 
I managed to find a handful of chants. We've had some storms finally come through the last few days, so hopefully things will start happening here soon. Haven't had the time to go out anyway, but I will!


----------



## jg010682

Could have filled my basket with chantrelles today! And i figured i would post a picture of the croppies i got the other day.


----------



## Mason

Oaks and gravel


jg010682 said:


> View attachment 36298
> View attachment 36299
> View attachment 36300
> View attachment 36301
> View attachment 36302
> View attachment 36303
> Could have filled my basket with chantrelles today! And i figured i would post a picture of the croppies i got the other day.


Nice combinations!!!! And not to be a grammer nazi, but they are crappies😉


----------



## Mason

My aunt has five acres around her house. Nice gravel with mixed oak hardwoods. She didn't know if she had any mushrooms out there. She said i could look. And WOW!!!! All south facing slopes. The top and north slopes are just starting to button.


----------



## Mason

Any advice on preserving my king boletes? I have dried other bolete species in the past, but these are nice and firm. Was hoping there was a freezing option. Thoughts????


----------



## jg010682

Ive fried chicken of the woods and chantrells in butter or olive oil and vacuum sealed them and they reheat just fine after that you could try that with them. I suggest ramp butter if you have that i make a bunch of it every year and thats what ive been using.


----------



## Mason

jg010682 said:


> Ive fried chicken of the woods and chantrells in butter or olive oil and vacuum sealed them and they reheat just fine after that you could try that with them. I suggest ramp butter if you have that i make a bunch of it every year and thats what ive been using.


I will try that. No ramp butter though. Spring here was too dry, the ramp crop was poor so i left them alone. Thanks


----------



## MayMotherload

Found some chanterelles and hedgehogs today, chanterelles were a bit dry but found some small bug free ones, hedgehogs were mostly all bug free, good eating.


----------



## MycoMania

Hope everyones having a great summer season!

I still have never run into any Lobsters down here in southern MN. I do however have a woods that is loaded with Chantarelles and Kings as well later in the summer. Id be willing to trade it off to someone willing to share a decent Lobster area within an hourish of Mankato?


----------



## Mason

MycoMania said:


> Hope everyones having a great summer season!
> 
> I still have never run into any Lobsters down here in southern MN. I do however have a woods that is loaded with Chantarelles and Kings as well later in the summer. Id be willing to trade it off to someone willing to share a decent Lobster area within an hourish of Mankato?


Not sure about that area, but you need milky caps, and russulas to get lobsters. I find lots of lobsters up here. It seems like they come out of the swamp and attack the other mushrooms in waves. I almost always find them in low areas radiating up the hills.


----------



## Mason

Chanterelles are peaking. So many everywhere, i didn't know which direction to go!!! Thousands of yellow caps in every direction!!!! Filled my bag and basket in about 15 mins, taking only the biggest and cleanest ones. Despite hosing myself down with deet and running a thermocell the mosquitos were so thick i could hardly breathe.


----------



## Mason

Today's score


----------



## jg010682

Look in mixed oak woods near pine trees the fungus that turns those mushrooms into lobsters comes from pine. They dont have to be next to the pines just an area with pines that is near oak.


----------



## Mason

jg010682 said:


> Look in mixed oak woods near pine trees the fungus that turns those mushrooms into lobsters comes from pine. They dont have to be next to the pines just an area with pines that is near oak.


Hmmm....... Didn't know that. No pines in my area, but the swamp edges i find them in are full of black spruce, tameracks, and fir trees.


----------



## jg010682

Not sure if its all evergreen trees that harbor the fungus or not but everywere i find lobstersthere seems to be pine that is in the area ill have to see if i can find those articles i was reading and post them on here


----------



## Mason

jg010682 said:


> Not sure if its all evergreen trees that harbor the fungus or not but everywere i find lobstersthere seems to be pine that is in the area ill have to see if i can find those articles i was reading and post them on here


Nice. Like i said no pines but lots of evergreens. Once in a while I find a random one in high ground, but the real good picking is always the swamp edge. I will take some pictures next time I go. And chech the trees out better. As i said without a host like milkys or russulas you can't get lobsters


----------



## MycoMania

Thank you for the tips, I may just need to head north into areas with more Pine, natural stands of any size are a rarity around here.


----------



## jg010682

Picked a bunch of chantrelles again today the woods are just loaded with them right now!


----------



## jg010682

Pretty sure these are king boletes just thought i would ask for some opinions before i eat them. I pinched a bit off one and gave it a tast then spit it out and it tasts great not bitter at all.


----------



## Mason

jg010682 said:


> Pretty sure these are king boletes just thought i would ask for some opinions before i eat them. I pinched a bit off one and gave it a tast then spit it out and it tasts great not bitter at all.
> View attachment 36341


Yup you got king boletes. The young ones are firm and fry well. The bigger ones seem to stay floppy in the pan. I dry those.


----------



## jg010682

Thank you! How can you tell for sure that they are king? I have found other varieties of boletes that are similar but the top was light brown are those considered to be king also or are they entirely different?


----------



## tundraking

Kings have that "bun" colored cap, but the biggest signs are the bulbous stem and the reticulation (webbing) on the stem. Also white flesh that doesn't change color when cut.


----------



## jg010682

Got ya thanks @tundraking still trying to figure the bouletes out was pretty sure of what i had but wanted a second third and who ever elses opinion.


----------



## Mason

tundraking said:


> Kings have that "bun" colored cap, but the biggest signs are the bulbous stem and the reticulation (webbing) on the stem. Also white flesh that doesn't change color when cut.


Couldn't have said it better myself. Other boletes that may resemble kings are leatherbacks, which usually have a sticky cap and a rubbery vail that protects the pores early, but falls away as they mature, but you will be able to see the vail remnant about 2/3 the way down on the stalk. I collect these and dry them. They make great seasoning. Also bay boletes will have a darker cap, non bulbus base and no reticulation, but are very edible. Graceful boletes have the bulbus base and a dark brown cap as well as more coursly aligned pores. All these boletes are edible. Not as tasty as kings but, safe to eat. Double check a good field guide to be sure. And again non of these will bruise BLUE.


----------



## jg010682

Me and my son picked a a basket full of chantrelles again today. Should have enough to can now. Will take a picture of them all from the last 2 days tomorrow before we can them and after.*







*


----------



## jg010682

Here is the picture of the haul from the last 2 days


----------



## Boulder612

Mason said:


> Today's score
> View attachment 36325


Nicely done! I can see the holes in many of your stems, which is the same thing I find. Sometimes if I halve a chant that has holes, the cap looks relatively fine. However, most of the time it looks like there are tunnels of “sawdust”, and I’ll often find a maggot or two if I look hard enough. 
Question: do you toss these? Or is there another way to “treat” them. I honestly don’t care much about a couple bugs, but I don’t want to force them upon unwitting guests 😂. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## tundraking

Boulder612 said:


> Nicely done! I can see the holes in many of your stems, which is the same thing I find. Sometimes if I halve a chant that has holes, the cap looks relatively fine. However, most of the time it looks like there are tunnels of “sawdust”, and I’ll often find a maggot or two if I look hard enough.
> Question: do you toss these? Or is there another way to “treat” them. I honestly don’t care much about a couple bugs, but I don’t want to force them upon unwitting guests 😂.
> Thanks in advance!


I find that in most cases they burrow up through the stem and straight out the top. I figure its only more nutrients, and once cooked, you don't even see the holes or maggots... So I figure if you don't mention it, they'll never know! 😁 
Of course if they're too bad or infested, I'll toss them after going through them at home.

I checked my Go To spot at lunch today and harvested a nice bag of them. Pretty much no sign of bugs! Found some real nice fatties too!


----------



## tundraking

tundraking said:


> I find that in most cases they burrow up through the stem and straight out the top. I figure its only more nutrients, and once cooked, you don't even see the holes or maggots... So I figure if you don't mention it, they'll never know! 😁
> Of course if they're too bad or infested, I'll toss them after going through them at home.
> 
> I checked my Go To spot at lunch today and harvested a nice bag of them. Pretty much no sign of bugs! Found some real nice fatties too!


----------



## jg010682

Here is the finished product! I used a jar of them last night just to see how the tast and texture is and they this is the best method i have tried so far to preserve chantrelles.


----------



## jg010682

Me and my boy picked 2 grocery bags full of choke cherries today! If your looking to pick them i would get started.


----------



## Mason

Nice haul of lobsters, a few late kings, and the last of the good chanterelles.


----------



## Mason

No evergreens in sight where i found the lobsters.mixed hardwoods hillside dying into a mossy swamp full of ash and elm trees.


----------



## Mason

The view


----------



## Trudee

jg010682 said:


> Here is the finished product! I used a jar of them last night just to see how the tast and texture is and they this is the best method i have tried so far to preserve chantrelles.
> View attachment 36354


Looks awesome. Would you share your recipe?


----------



## tundraking

Mason said:


> The view


Great pics! Makes me excited to hit up some spots I haven’t been to this year that look just like that.


----------



## jg010682

@Trudee was a recipe we found online. Basically it was boil the shrooms for 5 to 10 minutes strain them then put them in jars and cover with boiling water then put the lids on and put jars in pressure canner and bring it to a slow boil for 45 minutes


----------



## Mason

jg010682 said:


> @Trudee was a recipe we found online. Basically it was boil the shrooms for 5 to 10 minutes strain them then put them in jars and cover with boiling water then put the lids on and put jars in pressure canner and bring it to a slow boil for 45 minutes


All that boiling doesn't take the flavor out???


----------



## Lost in woods

How fast does chicken of the woods grow? I saw some buds a week ago. Will they be large a week later?


----------



## Mason

Lost in woods said:


> How fast does chicken of the woods grow? I saw some buds a week ago. Will they be large a week later?


They grow fast in this weather. This guy was the size of a golf ball three days earlier.


----------



## Lost in woods

Thanks for the input. Ill see what a week does if somebody didn’t beat me to it


----------



## jg010682

@Mason maybe a little bit but the texture is better than if you fried them and vacuum sealed them.


----------



## Lost in woods

Week was too long


----------



## Mason

Lost in woods said:


> Week was too long
> View attachment 36402


Lol, noooo!!!! I said it!!!! Dang looks like e could have been a score!!! Oh well... More spores to spread for next year!!


----------



## Cburta

King Bolete? Just can’t quite figure it out. Second one like this I found. Any ideas? Found in mixed hardwoods near chanterelles


----------



## Lost in woods

Boletes have pores on the bottom. That looks like gills. Not a bolete if gills


----------



## Mason

Cburta said:


> King Bolete? Just can’t quite figure it out. Second one like this I found. Any ideas? Found in mixed hardwoods near chanterelles
> View attachment 36406
> View attachment 36407


Definitely not a bolete of any kind.those are definitely regular gills. The underside of the cap should look like a really fine Sponge. And be nearly flat, NOT concave like this specimen. Plus it looks like it is missing the bulbus base of the stem and the reticulation on the stem. Honestly I don't know what you have there. Toss it and was your hands. I will be back in the woods in a couple days. If i see a king bolete, i will post pictures. Good luck!!


----------



## jg010682

Finished up a 2 part chaga extract today!


----------



## tundraking

jg, Is that for tea, or what will you use it for? Long Islands??!!


----------



## tundraking

Cburta said:


> King Bolete? Just can’t quite figure it out. Second one like this I found. Any ideas? Found in mixed hardwoods near chanterelles
> View attachment 36406
> View attachment 36407


Looks like some variance of a russula to me... If the stem breaks kinda like chalk, then its most likely a russula. They are NOT edible.


----------



## jg010682

@tundraking I just use it in my coffee in the morning chaga has alot of health benefits in it and is a known immune system booster so i have been taking it to help with that. Hopefully it will help me fight of the kung flu if i get it. I have copd so if its something that could possibly help and there is no negative effects from using it im all for it.


----------



## Cburta

tundraking said:


> Looks like some variance of a russula to me... If the stem breaks kinda like chalk, then its most likely a russula. They are NOT edible.


Thanks everyone for the replies! I wasn’t too convinced either way but passed a few up earlier this week so figured I would get some feedback!


----------



## Cburta

alright everyone attempt #2. I’m fairly certain this one is a bolete. Sponge like under the cap, bruising the cap doesn’t change the color or anything. Thoughts? Hoping to get this one down so I can add another shroom to the arsenal! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Lost in woods

Looked like a boletes but a little hard to see the pores from the picture. Looks worm eaten which is extremely common for boletes 

I look at the cut stem and try to minimize ones with holes if I have a choice. 

With light color on bottom of cap and pores and non staineding. Then I take a little nibble and spit out as others have said. If not bitter then I will try some cooked 

I just found a bunch of kings. They were delicious. They have the veiny looking bulbous stem


----------



## Lost in woods




----------



## Lost in woods

I tried dipping them in salt water before refrigerating. Seems to have killed or greatly slowed bugs


----------



## Lost in woods




----------



## shedberg123

Geohoundmushmelon78 said:


> I made some a couple years ago with a tempura batter using rice flour and soda water. The trick is to hand shred them and kinda rough them up around the edges so the batter has more surface area to stick to and put them on wood skewers+ fry in 350- 375 oil. If you do the egg wash way lightly dust with flour before and use only the egg whites with a tsp of water mixed and then roll in seasoned flour mix b4 frying. Bon appetit!


Instead of flour, try lightly coating them with corn starch. Flour tends to suck the oil in and corn starch keeps the oil off, you'll have a nicely deep fired product less oily.


----------



## Mason

Cburta said:


> alright everyone attempt #2. I’m fairly certain this one is a bolete. Sponge like under the cap, bruising the cap doesn’t change the color or anything. Thoughts? Hoping to get this one down so I can add another shroom to the arsenal! Thanks everyone!
> View attachment 36411
> View attachment 36413


Yup, looks like a good one!!! When they get that big they tend to be soft when fried, so i dry them and use them as seasoning.


----------



## Cburta

Got into them good after about 7 miles of walking. The fresher ones were all under thick plant growth, the ones out in the open were too dried out. Hoping for some rain this weekend and some heat to produce another crop!


----------



## Mason

Same here. Very dry. Found a few chants, and a couple hedgehogs, and this chicken infested stump.


----------



## Kokomorel

Can you guys help me ID this


----------



## jg010682

@Kokomorel im pretty sure thats old man of the woods


----------



## tundraking

Kokomorel said:


> Can you guys help me ID this
> View attachment 36447


Yep! Old Man! They are a rich flavored mushroom, almost beefy. Very good addition to gravies and soups.


----------



## tundraking

Cburta said:


> alright everyone attempt #2. I’m fairly certain this one is a bolete. Sponge like under the cap, bruising the cap doesn’t change the color or anything. Thoughts? Hoping to get this one down so I can add another shroom to the arsenal! Thanks everyone!
> View attachment 36411
> View attachment 36413


There you go! So... The problem with mushrooms is they don't always want to look like that picture of the perfect one you see in a book. But, bun colored cap even though it is lighter than usual. Somewhat reticulated stem (webbing), and somewhat bulbous. White nonstaining flesh. Looks like porcini from what I see. 
Another misconception about these is if people see holes, they automatically assume bugs, but when porcini grow, they actually create small cavities that can look like bug holes. When you cut the stem the long way, you can notice the natural growth is inconsistent in the flesh. The bottom picture is a perfect example in the cap. That looks like how it grew, not bug holes, or at least not all bug holes. Porcini can literally grow that big almost overnight.


----------



## Mason

Kokomorel said:


> Can you guys help me ID this
> View attachment 36447


Definitely old man of the woods. Very deep earthy flavor. Dry them, don't wast your time frying. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Kokomorel

Mason said:


> Definitely old man of the woods. Very deep earthy flavor. Dry them, don't wast your time frying. Enjoy!!!


Thanks for the info I’m going out tomorrow to get them


----------



## jg010682

Found this little beauty on the way home today. I seen it wile driving so i came back and picked it. And a pic of the 9 jars of chantrelles that i canned.


----------



## Lost in woods

Wow. Nice find


----------



## jg010682

Found some old ones and this nice one with my son!


----------



## Mason

All i can find in this drought!!!


----------



## Cburta

Walked a couple trails yesterday and found some smaller chanterelles beginning to come through. Also found some monster lobster mushrooms on a new trail that were way past their prime. Hoping to get out a few nights this week and look for lobsters, oysters, and boletes (of course chants too but just want to mix it up a little). 

Any ideas when Hens can start to come through?


----------



## Shoreview Spore Dude

Southeast MN yesterday. Got a nice little haul of chants, lobsters, oysters, and super fresh chickens. No indigo milky caps, and this is the place/time I've found em in the past. Kinda weird out there. I saw chanterelle caps rotting on bug-free stems, like, huh? I've included a couple pics of a lobster in mid-transformation...


----------



## Shoreview Spore Dude

Cburta said:


> Walked a couple trails yesterday and found some smaller chanterelles beginning to come through. Also found some monster lobster mushrooms on a new trail that were way past their prime. Hoping to get out a few nights this week and look for lobsters, oysters, and boletes (of course chants too but just want to mix it up a little).
> 
> Any ideas when Hens can start to come through?


I've found fully developed Hens as early as the 3rd week of August, though it usually takes until mid to late September for me to find them that way. It's worth it to get out there now and check around the base of all Oak trees, specifically White Oaks in my experience but I have found them on all varieties of Oak. You may find little ones budding, in which case you can just go check on it periodically until it's ready for harvest. Or you may not find any sign of Hens at all this early, but you'll probably find something else in the process. Bare minimum you'll be walking around in the woods.


----------



## Trudee

I saw a picturesque jack-o’-lantern along the trail with the dogs yesterday. Today it’s no longer there. I sure hope no one ate it.


----------



## Cburta

Think I found a hen...have a field guide and everything in there matches but hoping to just get some extra eyes on it since it seems a little early! Found on base of oak tree, these all connect to a long thick stalk.


----------



## jg010682

That looks like one to me what part of the state did you find it?


----------



## Cburta

jg010682 said:


> That looks like one to me what part of the state did you find it?


Becker/otter tail county area!


----------



## Lost in woods

Cburta said:


> Think I found a hen...have a field guide and everything in there matches but hoping to just get some extra eyes on it since it seems a little early! Found on base of oak tree, these all connect to a long thick stalk.
> View attachment 36477
> View attachment 36478


Agreed. That looks like a hen.


----------



## Lost in woods

Here’s a small one I found today north west of cities


----------



## Mason

Cburta said:


> Becker/otter tail county area!


Dang!!!! Thats close to me!!!!! No sign of any hens though.


----------



## Mason

Chants in the poison ivy. Treacherous picking for me.


----------



## jg010682

Ya i didnt find any hens this morning when i went for a walk through the area i find most of mine lots of chantrelles and a small chicken though


----------



## Cburta

Mason said:


> Dang!!!! Thats close to me!!!!! No sign of any hens though.


Always looking for people to go with. Tons of public land up here!


----------



## Shoreview Spore Dude

Sweet! Good hustle...


----------



## Mason

Cburta said:


> Always looking for people to go with. Tons of public land up here!


I might take you up on that. I hunted just south of henning a week ago.


----------



## Mason

Mixed bag of chanterelles and hedgehogs


----------



## Cburta

Tried a new spot out today and it was worth it. Chanterelles, lobsters and chickens all over. I must have checked about 100 oak trees but didn’t see any hens in this area.


----------



## Lost in woods

Cburta said:


> Always looking for people to go with. Tons of public land up here!


I’d love to join you some time


----------



## Mason

Checked out an overlooked spot, well previously overlooked by me. Tons of chanterelles, a really nice field of lobsters and three huge chickens!! All too old But now i know for next year!! Also came across where someone had cut slightly buggy but solid chanterelles and dunped them. Damn i was pissed. You can usually tell if they meal worthy by checking the center with a finger poke to see if they are too buggy and cap and cap fringe color to see if they are too old. If you aren't going to eat them leave them be!!! Or keep what you kill!!! To all!! Be a steward! Not a taker!!!


----------



## jg010682

Can anyone id this for me? Lol


----------



## Cburta

jg010682 said:


> Can anyone id this for me? Lol
> View attachment 36518


tough to say...you’ll need a spore print to be sure


----------



## Kokomorel

jg010682 said:


> Can anyone id this for me? Lol
> View attachment 36518


That’s a pecker head lol


----------



## jg010682

Im on the board finally but the bugs turned it to swiss chease already.


----------



## jg010682

Kokomorel said:


> That’s a pecker head lol


A purple peckerhead!


----------



## jg010682

found these one too but their a little small


----------



## Bonzer

We visited an old Oak friend today. She presented us 3 beautiful and very clean Maitake. Plenty of chickens around too. Get out there! Hens n chickens are popping already.


----------



## Mason

Bonzer said:


> View attachment 36539
> View attachment 36538
> We visited an old Oak friend today. She presented us 3 beautiful and very clean Maitake. Plenty of chickens around too. Get out there! Hens n chickens are popping already.


Dang!!! I would say you got a killer spot!!i was out Saturday. Nice basket of red cap scaber stalks, and a few chanterelles, but no chicken, or hens.


----------



## jg010682

Killed it tonight on the hens my basket was overflowing!


----------



## MayMotherload

Didn't score any hens today but I did get this beauty.


----------



## tundraking

You guys are really killin it out there! Its a great year. Been out a few more times, and I’m finding so much that I have to slow down. My second frig was full, so I didn’t have enough room till last night. Took my daughter out last weekend and filled a couple more baskets. The biggest chants I’ve found, just giant and beefy. I’m surprised at all of the hens you guys are finding!


----------



## tundraking

I’ve also found quite a bit of this coral... I’ve believe its clavulina cristata. Grows from the ground in clusters. Are any of you familiar with this? From what I’ve read, it has a unique texture that some love, some hate. Theres also ramaria, but it sounds like that grows more in coniferous areas directly on wood.


----------



## jg010682

found 7 last night but only picked one i will go back and check on them tomorrow


----------



## jg010682

Brought home 5 tonight 4 that i found last night and 1 that i found tonight. Probably could have found more but i was getting destroyed bry the mosquitos.


----------



## rationalcog

Wow jg, that’s nuts. I found one today too, but not nearly as picturesque as those!

To you all seasoned hen collectors, is the sprawl and high degree of frond separation a sign of age? It seems like the ones I find are more often spread out like this compared to the nicely symmetrical, tight, spherical ones typically posted. (Which are often also quite large.)


----------



## Shoreview Spore Dude

rationalcog said:


> Wow jg, that’s nuts. I found one today too, but not nearly as picturesque as those!
> 
> To you all seasoned hen collectors, is the sprawl and high degree of frond separation a sign of age? It seems like the ones I find are more often spread out like this compared to the nicely symmetrical, tight, spherical ones typically posted. (Which are often also quite large.)
> 
> View attachment 36565


That looks pretty good to me! I've found them that way through the years too. Hens in general have such a wide range of presentation. I don't know why some sprawl like that, thinking it might have to do with environmental factors when they're first poking up (like something in the way, or maybe an animal steps on it). They're just as good to eat though, as long as they aren't getting discolored in the white "stem area" or going to spore underneath. Even in those cases they are good for the stock pot. 

I returned from the North Shore earlier this week and the summer shroom season was still in its prime there. Every day we filled a bag of prime lobsters, chants, and the occasional king bolete for the table that night. This was simply walking Superior Hiking Trail - not even really foraging. After eating a full pan of shrooms every night, we ended up with 5 pounds of lobsters and about a pound each of chats and kings to bring home.


----------



## jg010682

No shrooms this weekend but i did get a 52 inch sturgeon and some walleye and sauger.


----------



## Mason

I was up by hackinsack this weekend with my wifes folks. Found enough chanterelles, hedgehogs and lobsters to feed us all. Still haven't spotted a hen yet.


----------



## Mason

Doyou guys think this hen is too old??


----------



## Mason

Well i left that one when i found this trio on the other side of the tree.


----------



## MayMotherload

What part of the state are you? I've been looking in southern MN and haven't found anything yet.


----------



## Mason

Also left this one. Looked a little past prime.


----------



## Mason

MayMotherload said:


> What part of the state are you? I've been looking in southern MN and haven't found anything yet.


Douglas county


----------



## jg010682

I stopped counting when i got to 15 tonight found more than that but took home 5 tonight.


----------



## Mason

jg010682 said:


> I stopped counting when i got to 15 tonight found more than that but took home 5 tonight.
> View attachment 36582
> View attachment 36583
> View attachment 36584
> View attachment 36585
> View attachment 36586
> View attachment 36587
> View attachment 36588
> View attachment 36589
> View attachment 36590
> View attachment 36591


Damn!!


----------



## Mason

Any thoughts on how i should freeze what i have left?


----------



## triarchy

jg010682 said:


> I stopped counting when i got to 15 tonight found more than that but took home 5 tonight.


Three on one tree, I must not be living a clean enough life cause I have yet to find that kind of abundance. I found my first Hen this weekend, just one during a 5 hour search. It made a great mushroom cream sauce with brandy.

As an aside, I love following the MN Summer mushroom topic. You guys and girls are all awesome. Wish the WI forum had one as active as this.


----------



## jg010682

Mason said:


> Any thoughts on how i should freeze what i have left?
> View attachment 36592


Fry them in butter and vacuum seal them then freeze them or i have herd you can just vacuum seal them after washing them and freeze them and they are just fine i usually just dehydrate them and vacuum seal them to store i think i will try to can some of these this year now that i know how to do it


----------



## jg010682

triarchy said:


> Three on one tree, I must not be living a clean enough life cause I have yet to find that kind of abundance. I found my first Hen this weekend, just one during a 5 hour search. It made a great mushroom cream sauce with brandy.
> 
> As an aside, I love following the MN Summer mushroom topic. You guys and girls are all awesome. Wish the WI forum had one as active as this.


woods with lots of old white oak seems to be the best. I do find them on other trees like red oak and maple but the white oaks seem to be the best host for them.


----------



## tundraking

jg010682 said:


> Fry them in butter and vacuum seal them then freeze them or i have herd you can just vacuum seal them after washing them and freeze them and they are just fine i usually just dehydrate them and vacuum seal them to store i think i will try to can some of these this year now that i know how to do it


Canning them works awesome! I've used a recipe several times with thyme and white wine. So damn good! You can use them for cooking in dishes, or serve them on a relish tray at Xmas. 
I also dehydrate because there's usually so much, and you can get a lot of them done at once.


----------



## tundraking

I've just froze the stem chunks and add them to things like pork roasts in the crock pot. That seems to work pretty well.


----------



## tundraking

triarchy said:


> Three on one tree, I must not be living a clean enough life cause I have yet to find that kind of abundance. I found my first Hen this weekend, just one during a 5 hour search. It made a great mushroom cream sauce with brandy.
> 
> As an aside, I love following the MN Summer mushroom topic. You guys and girls are all awesome. Wish the WI forum had one as active as this.


Lol, Ya, we've heard that we're usually the chatty bunch. People don't really share this passion. I don't really know anyone outside of this forum that actually forage mushrooms(besides the ones I've gotten hooked), except for morels of course. Which is funny, so many people go absolutely crazy for morels, but never try any other foraging. There's so many other great mushrooms out there in the summer.
Anyway, I know there are quite a few people out there that follow the chat, but don't participate, which is just fine. I hope what we talk about helps them enjoy the same things we enjoy about it. The hunt for treasure, identification, processing, and consumption! There's also something about building food stores for the winter that I think a lot of people in the midwest enjoy as part of their life, same as fishing, hunting, and gardening.


----------



## Kokomorel

tundraking said:


> Lol, Ya, we've heard that we're usually the chatty bunch. People don't really share this passion. I don't really know anyone outside of this forum that actually forage mushrooms(besides the ones I've gotten hooked), except for morels of course. Which is funny, so many people go absolutely crazy for morels, but never try any other foraging. There's so many other great mushrooms out there in the summer.
> Anyway, I know there are quite a few people out there that follow the chat, but don't participate, which is just fine. I hope what we talk about helps them enjoy the same things we enjoy about it. The hunt for treasure, identification, processing, and consumption! There's also something about building food stores for the winter that I think a lot of people in the midwest enjoy as part of their life, same as fishing, hunting, and gardening.


I share your passion


----------



## jashroomer

I have paid more attention to mushrooms this summer, the honey mushrooms in Indiana are everywhere, made my first spore print. Still not trying them.


----------



## jashroomer

Found this a few weeks ago in west of Indy


----------



## jg010682

Them comb tooth corals are awsome to eat verry good flavor i at some this morning that my brother gave me.


----------



## sb

jashroomer: from the side view in your pic, they look like the Ringless Honey version.


----------



## Mason

Im happy!!


----------



## triarchy

Very well said tundraking. You certainly captured what I find so addictive about foraging. WI mushroom seasons seem to really lag MN. That hen I found was really early for where Im at. I expect this to be a good year and my freezer is full of oysters and chants already. Hens and our version of b. edulis are about ready to pop. Honeys are just coming out too. We are coming into the best time in WI, nice temps, few bugs, many foraging opportunities, grouse, turkey, squirrel, duck, goose, deer...its amazing what you can get from nature and how amazingly good it all is. Blessings!


----------



## Bonzer

Mason said:


> Im happy!!
> View attachment 36610


Holy cow! I’m happy for you! Those look nice! I’m still finding em. Some old, some dirty, some decent but small. Not quite as nice as the last 2 weeks. Although most of my good producing trees from years past have nothing yet. I keep checking....


----------



## Bonzer

Here is a picture I wanted to share with y’all from last week. I’ve been scoring lots of good chickens this year.


----------



## Bonzer

Then these are starting to take over in my neighborhood along with honeys. We love foraging this time of year.


----------



## Mason

Bonzer said:


> View attachment 36614
> Then these are starting to take over in my neighborhood along with honeys. We love foraging this time of year.
> View attachment 36615


Bonzer, you got two chicken and then the white shrooms in the photo above the honeys. What are they?


----------



## jashroomer

sb said:


> jashroomer: from the side view in your pic, they look like the Ringless Honey version.


Yep, I would agree, they are the ringless. Yards here in Indiana have them coming up everywhere, I have seen them before, but never in the amounts were seeing this year. People who aren't hunters of any mushrooms, have noticed them.
A guy I work with has an app called Seek, it identifies animals, insects, plants, and when he put it on the clump of mushrooms, it identified them as ringless honey mushrooms. Now i would never eat anything based on an app, but that is pretty cool. The thing ID'd a silver maple, cicada, assasin bug.


----------



## jashroomer

jg010682 said:


> Them comb tooth corals are awsome to eat verry good flavor i at some this morning that my brother gave me.


Yea, I wish i would have harvested some of that to try. After posting here, and reading on line i would like to try them.


----------



## Bonzer

Mason said:


> Bonzer, you got two chicken and then the white shrooms in the photo above the honeys. What are they?


The beginnings of shrimp of the woods. Always a lot of them around here This time of year.


----------



## tundraking

jashroomer,
Those are some real nice honeys! I have a love hate relationship with them. They work good in stews and soups, and are a natural thickener because of the slime they put off when cooked, as well as they hold their form even after being cooked for long periods. But... they have this slippery texture that I'm not too fond of, and it doesn't matter how long you cook them. They have a great taste though.


----------



## mntammy

Found a couple hens while walking. We don’t eat them but gave them away. Hit a different area n got another fresh one


----------



## Cburta

Found the coolest hen I’ve encountered, unfortunately it was pretty far gone but a cool find nonetheless.


----------



## Mason

Bonzer said:


> The beginnings of shrimp of the woods. Always a lot of them around here This time of year.


Shrimp of the woods???? Hmmm....thats a new one for me.


----------



## Mason

Ohhhh i see!!! Aborted entoloma!!! I didn't know they were called shrimp of the woods. Either way i have never collected them. Are they good?


----------



## Bonzer

I really like them. Not too much flavor though. Nice shrimp like texture. Sometimes they really go off though. Last year I got 2 five gallon buckets full in a really small area. Too much. They don’t dry well either.


----------



## Bonzer

Check this out! Chicken of the woods, good sized. Growing inside this tree. Like way inside! Thought y’all would like to see this. Sorry for poor quality pic.


----------



## cwlake

Cburta said:


> Found the coolest hen I’ve encountered, unfortunately it was pretty far gone but a cool find nonetheless.
> View attachment 36624


I've found them growing from the bottom of overturned trees. You have to get them quick before the dirt does!


----------



## Mason

Hey all, put an offer on a new place in the country. Time to get out of town!! Hopefully moving in the next month. Only reason this is pertinent info is, checked the property out last weekend. Beautiful oak woods dying into creek bottom. I hardly got into the yard and noticed a pile of oysters growing up a dead poplar. Dead elms all over, and a very nice hen growing at the base of an oak ten feet from the house!!!!! Its a nice place. Not my dream, but the shrooms sold me!! Gotta sell this place first. Lots of work ahead!!! I will try to check in, otherwise i will talk to you all in the spring!! Happy winter good luck hunting and fishing!!!!!!!!
Mason


----------



## MayMotherload

Got one today finally


----------



## caitlinw19

Been finding lots of good stuff lately! This is my first real year shrooming so I'm learning. Are chicken done for the year? I got an excellent app (shroomify) that helps me ID in the field but the geographic area is pretty broad so the "when it is in season" chart is way off, I'm sure. We didn't see any chicken last weekend and found two little hen and done chanterelles (more that were too old to harvest). I highly recommend the app for newbies, at least to learn what is in season and what you might want to take home to cross-reference.


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Please please please, do not use any apps to make a decision on what mushrooms to eat.


----------



## tundraking

Mason said:


> Hey all, put an offer on a new place in the country. Time to get out of town!! Hopefully moving in the next month. Only reason this is pertinent info is, checked the property out last weekend. Beautiful oak woods dying into creek bottom. I hardly got into the yard and noticed a pile of oysters growing up a dead poplar. Dead elms all over, and a very nice hen growing at the base of an oak ten feet from the house!!!!! Its a nice place. Not my dream, but the shrooms sold me!! Gotta sell this place first. Lots of work ahead!!! I will try to check in, otherwise i will talk to you all in the spring!! Happy winter good luck hunting and fishing!!!!!!!!
> Mason


That sounds awesome Man! Good luck on getting the house. I'm jealous about the getting out of town thing, although I'm technically not in town, I'm still in an old development.


----------



## Shoreview Spore Dude

Been dry but season's still very much alive. Been seeing fresh new hens alongside old rotten ones and everything in between. Haven't seen any giant puffball yet.


----------



## tundraking

I’ve checked my hen holes a couple times and haven’t found any yet. I did come across this primo chicken though! And I’m starting to see fall oysters.


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Well look who is out!!


----------



## Bonzer

12 lbs. Wife found it today with a couple others close by. Amazingly clean with no bugs. Nice and firm. Maybe Maitake finale for us this year.


----------



## Mason

Hi all!! Lookin good. no time to pick, work work work, but im seeing shaggy manes in some yards, and oysters.


----------



## Mason

Chanterelle nut said:


> Well look who is out!!
> View attachment 36788


Honey mushrooms???? How do you varify?


----------



## jashroomer

Mason said:


> Honey mushrooms???? How do you varify?


I asked the same question, check out this video, it's pretty good. 



 Or look up Adam Haritan, hes the guy doing the video. If you do a spore print, it should be white.


----------



## Mason

Yeah i have watched some of his other videos. Sounds pretty cut and dried. Theres just something about messing with mushrooms that have gills i don't like with the exception of oysters.


----------



## Chanterelle nut

I know the honeys, there is several kinds, this ones are the most common and are fairly easy to ID, the have the ring and the black fuzzy top, grow in clusters around stomps and have a very delicious almost honey like aroma. Really study the main differences with deadly gallerina 


Mason said:


> Honey mushrooms???? How do you varify?


----------



## Chanterelle nut

And the last hen of the season shows up!!


----------



## Shoreview Spore Dude

Finding lotsa Elm Oysters out there, still some fresh hens and some fresh chickens to boot. Been seeing honeys too...or are they Big Laughing Gym?!?

Beautiful out there in those woods right now...


----------



## tundraking

Nice! I just had a pan full of elm oysters, garlic, and onions last night. So Good!


----------



## Shoreview Spore Dude

Still a few decent Hens hiding in the leaves.


----------

